# RIP Greg Allman



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Greg Allman has passed away. He was a very soulful musician, and a leader of the Blues. May he rest in peace and let Derek Trucks and Warren Haynes carry on where he left off!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

*Gregg 

My apologies.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> **Gregg *
> 
> My apologies.


Now I didn't know that. Can ask a moderator to fix it.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

These Days by him is one of my top 50 songs. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Gregg. :tiphat:


----------

